# Fehler bei Windows 7 64-bit Update "WindowsUpdate_80070103" - "WindowsUpdate_dt000"



## COD-Dany (25. März 2017)

Habe diese Meldung bekommen das er den Nvidia treiber nicht installieren konnte ?!

Für Lösungsvorschläge bin dankbar


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (25. März 2017)

Lädst du die Grafikkarten Treiber über Windowsupdater?
Die würde ich direkt bei Nvidia herunterladen falls da probleme macht und mit DDU(Display Driver Uninstaller im abgesicherten Modus) mal rüber laufen lassen.

NVIDIA Treiber Download

grüße Brex


----------

